# So, what happened to this month's H.O.E.S?



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Can anyone else see the thread for this month's fiction contest? Because, to me it looks as if it has completely vanished in a puff of smoke. Just think it's strange that a monthly contest would just be deleted without warning. If any mods know what happened that would be great .


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It's not the only thing that has disappeared. I've raised a support call to investigate.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Wooah! Where's my Ork story gone? :angry:

.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

What else has gone missing?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> What else has gone missing?


That's one of the things the admins are investigating.


----------

